# problème téléchargement Safari, Firefox, Camino



## manufon91 (19 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème depuis hier. Lorsque je veux télécharger un fichier(comme sur Version-tracker.com par exemple), ça ne me le télécharge pas. Safari quitte tout seul et me demande de relancer ou alors Firefox et Camino affiche une page blanche.

J'avais installer il y a une semaine le logiciel Donwload Accelerator Plus mais je l'ai effacé parce qu'il ne me plaisait pas. Mais il m'avait laissé dans le dossier Application un fichier nommé Dapipe. Je l'ai effacé mais il réapparaisait à chaque fois que je retournais sur internet. Et puis depuis hier, il ne réapparait plus et mon problème est arrivé.

J'ai réinitialiser Safari, réparer les autorisations mais ça ne change rien.

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait une solution??

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2006)

Je ne connais pas le produit, mais ce que j'imagine c'est que DAP a un installeur / désinstalleur.

Récupère l'installeur de DAP et lors du lancement, vérifie s'il n'y a pas d'option de désinstallation.


----------



## karmousse (28 Avril 2006)

manufon91 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un problème depuis hier. Lorsque je veux télécharger un fichier(comme sur Version-tracker.com par exemple), ça ne me le télécharge pas. Safari quitte tout seul et me demande de relancer ou alors Firefox et Camino affiche une page blanche.
> 
> ...



Salut,

je rencontre exactement le même soucis depuis ce matin, j'ai tenté de télécharger gimp depuis sourceforge et rien, il m'affiche une page blanche (dans l'onglet il y a pixel 1x1), j'ai tenté aussi sous firefox et même soucis ???

j'ai réparé les autorisations etc ... mais rien !

qq d'autre à t il déjà rencontré ce genre de soucis ? (préférences posant soucis ???)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## ivash (28 Avril 2006)

Quelqu'un nous a ramené un iMac dans le meme état l'autre jour ...

Vas faire un tour dans ta bibliothèque et regarde si tu n'as pas un plug-in (dans internet plug-in) qui continuerait à te parasiter ...

Je l'ai viré et après tout a bien fonctionné ...


----------



## karmousse (28 Avril 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un nous a ramené un iMac dans le meme état l'autre jour ...
> 
> Vas faire un tour dans ta bibliothèque et regarde si tu n'as pas un plug-in (dans internet plug-in) qui continuerait à te parasiter ...
> 
> Je l'ai viré et après tout a bien fonctionné ...



merci pour ta réponse, je vais aller regarder cela dès ce soir et te tiens informé


----------



## karmousse (28 Avril 2006)

bah rien à faire, je rencontre ce soucis que sur sourceforge.net, sinon j'arrive à télécharger sur les autres sites ????? une idée, une soluce ????

tiger derniere mise à jour ... ?


----------



## karmousse (29 Avril 2006)

je viens de trouver, j'ai installé netbarrier, il faut désactiver les bannières et là, tout fonctionne, surtout vers les liens sourceforge (gimp m'intéresse , faites passer l'info !

merc i pour vos tentatives d'aide

Peace


----------



## apenspel (15 Juin 2006)

Un coup de boule, je cherchais depuis un moment. Mais j'aimerais bien savoir quelle bannière autoriser ? Car j'aimerais continuer à refuser les autres.


----------

